# Disque Dur qui semble HS - comment récupérer les données ?



## mimic76 (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voilà jai eu un gros soucis avec mon MacBook Pro actuel : 3 jours après être revenu du Japon lordi a freezé pendant que je regardais une vidéo sur Youtube et depuis il ne démarre plus (il reste bloqué sur la Pomme sans booter). 
Etant donné que je voulais passer au SSD jai acheté un M4 Crucial de 512go que jai installé dans mon MacBook Pro. 
Résultat : ça marche parfaitement, jai pu installer Mac OS Lion dessus. 

Le problème cest que bien entendu jai perdu toutes mes données. 
Donc jai acheté un convertisseur Sata vers USB (Icy Box) et en branchant mon ancien DD en externe je peux voir que mon ordi le reconnait. 
Top me dis-je, je vais pouvoir récupérer mes donnéeset bah non. 
Jai accès au contenu du Disque Dur, je peux rentrer dedans et voir que ma librairie iPhoto ou mes vidéos y sont toujours, MAIS quand jessaye de les copier sur mon nouveau Disque Dur SSD la copie ne fonctionne pas jai toujours le message derreur suivant : 
« Le Finder ne peut pas terminer l&#146;opération car certaines données de « nom du fichier ou dossier » ne peuvent pas être lues ou écrites.
(Code d&#146;erreur -36) »

Je précise que jai essayé :
-	De booter sur le DD et de tenter de réparer les autorisations et erreurs (ce sont les 1ères choses que jai faites avant dacheter mon SSD) mais ça ne fonctionne pas, jai un message derreur
-	Dutiliser loutil migrations de données mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus

Selon vous quest-ce que je pourrais bien faire pour récupérer mes données ? 
Est-ce que je risque de lavoir dans le BaBa (je nai pas fait de sauvegarde des photos du Ski + du Japon, inutile de dire que je serais dégouté de les perdre) ?

Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------

Et j'oubliais, si je fais une réinstallation de Lion sur mon Disque Dur défectueux, est-ce que ça va le formater ? 
Si non je peux peut-être tenter une réinstall (je n'avais pas partitionné le DD) de Lion, non ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Démarre sur le SSD et utilise Utilitaire de disque du SSD pour essayer de réparer ton dd.

Si ça ne marche pas, essaye Diskwarrior (si tu l'as) pour réparer ton dd.

Enfin, pour récupérer les données (en vrac) : Photorec ou bien Datarescue.


Pour terminer, une erreur -36 peut correspondre a un pb de copie à cause de noms de fichiers "bizarres". On peut arriver à s'en sortir en copiant quelques fichiers à la fois (plutôt que tout le répertoire de 1000 fichiers).


----------



## subsole (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, plus tu bidouilleras ton dd sub-claquant, moins tu auras de chances de récupérer tes données.

1 -  => DiskWarrior peut dans certain cas reconstruire le catalogue (Structure de noeud erroné) 
2 - Si ça ne fonctionne pas, teste  => Datarecsue3 est spécialisé dans la récupération des données.
Ces deux logiciels sont payants, Datarecue téléchargeable en démo.

Et aussi,  PhotoRec qui comme sont nom ne l'indique pas, sert à récupérer des données, il est free mais pas trop "friendly".
Tu trouveras le tutto de Dos Jones (modo sur MacG) sur cette page => http://dosjones.free.fr/Infos/, sous le nom de "Tuto.pdf".

_Ça sent pas le brulé par ici ? ^^_


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2013)

subsole a dit:


> _Ça sent pas le brulé par ici ? ^^_


just a little bit 

Mais comme ç a mimic76 va se trouver conforté par deux avis similaires


----------



## mimic76 (3 Avril 2013)

Je vais tenter Diskwarrior alors, car l'utilitaire du SSD pour réparer le DD j'ai déjà essayé mais ça fonctionne pas. 

Et quid de la réinstallation de Lion ? ça effacerait mes données ?


----------



## Sly54 (3 Avril 2013)

Réinstaller un OS sur un disque qui semble bancal ne m'apparait pas la meilleure idée. Tu peux tester si tu veux, mais si ton dd décède pendant l'installation :rateau:


----------



## lejoss (4 Avril 2013)

Attention, solliciter ton disque pour réinstaller l'OS risque de l'achever...







_Sly, entends tu l'écho ? _


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> _Sly, entends tu l'écho ? _


J'entends bien 

Et je plussoie vigoureusement car cela m'est arrivé il y a environ 5 ans : installation d'un OS et dans la foulée, disque décédé !


----------



## mimic76 (24 Avril 2013)

Hello guys, 

Juste pour info (un peu tardif je sais mais mieux vaut tard que jamais  ) j'ai réussi à récupérer a peu près les 2 / 3 de mes données grâce à DataRescue !!!

Donc merci beaucoup pour votre aide, je pensais que j'allais perdre toutes mes photos (le reste je m'en fichais un peu) mais au final j'ai réussi à en récupérer environ 2 / 3 donc j'étais agréablement surpris.

Merci et bonne journée.


----------

